# New HT help



## Monty (Apr 23, 2011)

Hello all, I am in the process of putting together a new home theater and would like some input.
I am replacing an old Bose lifestyle 12 and have decided to put together individual components. 

I think I have decided on buying the SVS SBS-02 5.0 set, I have been given a Boston Acoustics SV500 in great shape except the speaker needs to be replaced (not sure what to do here) I hope this sub pairs well with the SVS's. 

The tough part for me is deciding on the receiver, I have done so much reading my mind is smoked. I think I have narrowed down to the Denon AVR1912 or the Onkyo TX-NR609, but I can't choose. Is there something out there that I should look at to compare to these 2 receivers? I have a PS3 and a WII that I intend to hook up to my Panasonic 46" Plasma the model escapes me right now. If I have missed anything please let me know.

I am open to any input. 
Thanks for you time


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

I think you will be quite pleased with the SVS speakers. Your sub should be just fine with the SVS speakers. You can look into replacing the driver or re-foaming depending upon what is wrong with it. Also consider repair costs vs. a new sub.

As for the receiver, I really don't think you can go wrong with Denon, Onkyo, Pioneer or Yamaha. Pick up the one with the features you need/want at the price you're willing to pay. Personally I like Denon but I think the Onkyo 609 is a better value, with a bit more power and the Qdeo video upscaling. The Denon does include built in support for Apple's Air Play if that is a factor in your decision.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I truly think this is going to be an epiphany for you switching from the Bose to the SVS's. Truly a major upward trajectory and I cannot recommend enough finishing it off with an SVS Subwoofer. Or a HSU Research Subwoofer and many others.
Also, I too would go with the 609. It posted Bench Test results that honestly shames some $1000 AVR's.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Monty (Apr 23, 2011)

Thanks for the input. I placed my order yesterday (Saturday) and can not wait for the equipment to arrive.
I was reading some reviews of the SVS speakers and read that they would not be very good for primary speakers but fine for surrounds. Can anyone tell me how they actually sound as primary and surround speakers?

I am going to pair them up with an older Boston Acoustics SV500 sub, I hope that is not an issue. I also order the TX-NR609 I am reading mostly good reviews. I guess I have buyers remorse I hope I did not make a mistake!

Wish me luck..now to dump the BOSE lifestyle 12.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
That is interesting that you read this as every Professional Review of the SVS's was when being used almost exclusively as a primary or Mains Speaker. While not all Speakers that are purposely designed for Surround L/R will be ideal for Music, a well designed, accurate Speaker for Music will excel in almost any application. If nothing else, you have a no hassles Return Policy should the SVS's not meet your standards as well.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

The SVS speakers designed by Phil Bamberg should be a good choice. He's a well known speaker designer and they're most certainly a fine choice for mains - however any bookshelf speaker with 5 - 6" midwoofers will always have its dynamic limitations as a front which I presume is the explanation for your observations of reviews.

His own speaker company is known for some very high end hi fi speakers:

http://www.bambergaudio.com/products/series5/series-5-tmw.php

I would consider the SCS-02 _fronts_ as they should be more overall capable than the SBS-02s, however. Or you could go all out with some MTS-02s 

I'd also consider using inexpensive surrounds if it means upgrading the fronts. :T Pioneer makes some nice inexpensive bookshelf speakers which should work well in your application.


----------



## Monty (Apr 23, 2011)

I have my SVS SBS-02 and center and they sound great. I am still waiting on my Onkyo 606 but I have a problem.

I was given a Boston Acoustics VR500 sub, the foam gasket was torn so I replaced it with a kit from simply speakers. This seemed like it should have fixed it but when there is something heavy bass it sounds like it is still ripped. We have gone over the speaker several times and there is no indication that it is ripped.:huh:

So now my choices (I believe) are to replace the woofer or replace the sub all together. I have searched the internet and can not find a replacement speaker for this sub. Can anyone offer advice? I know I could replace the whole sub, but thats another $400-$500 that I am not sure I can spend. I am so close to a great sounding Home Theater but am lacking on this major component. I am going to contact Boston today to see if they can recommend a replacement speaker. This is a 10" speaker with a square metal bracket

Thank you in advance.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

I'd post in our DIY sub forum. I'd bet someone would be able to help you figure out an acceptable replacement driver for your sub.


----------

